# Giant Spider attacks Canada



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

You can see the headline now:

Giant Man eating Spider attacks ottawa yesturday...this shot taken by local photographer Colin Sutherland after he narrowly escapes the monster at the national gallery of canada.



Actually its not real but it is protecting Canadas national gallery of canada. Know i know this is only slightly related to Halloween but I thought it would be cool to bring up. You guys dont know how big this thing is! ITS HUGE! Hopefully it will bring more halloween junkies to Canada!(lol we do celebrate it up here lol):googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

hey man see ur usein that camra... but wheres the snow. I thought u canadians were soposed to get a lot of it there


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol yah my picture was to big for the attachment to i "borrowed"this one lol
heres the real one...


----------

